# Goats and Chickens?



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I am planning to get some chicks in a few weeks, and I put the coop in the goat pasture. Is that okay? They would be loose with the goats during the day. I heard some people say that goats can get sick from chickens. Is this true? Thanks! :book:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Chickens are very dirty and will probably poop in the goats' water and feed buckets. Eventually there will be chicken poop all over the goat pasture too, depending on how large the pen is. I dont think I'd want to keep the coop in their pasture..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really depends on how big the pasture and how many chickens. Also making sure they understand where their home is.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess I could put the coop in the pasture, then put a fence around it. The reason I wanted it in the goat pasture, is that I don't want our two dogs to try and play with the chickens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...it depends on your space and time you have to clean....we have ducks, chickens and turkey running with out goats...we rake daily and clean alot...buckets are not easy access to ducks to get into ...and there is plenty of room...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Really depends on how big the pasture and how many chickens. Also making sure they understand where their home is.


The pasture is pretty good sized. The goats have pens in the pasture, where their feeders and water buckets are. So, I could just put a water bucket in the pasture and close the pen doors. Would that work? i just want to be sure that the chickens won't give any disease to my goats and the other way around.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Also, who recommends getting a rooster? I've been thinking of getting one with my hens. I chose the sweetest breed of rooster, and he would be handled a lot.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

If you want a tame rooster it's better not to handle them very much when they are little chicks. If you do, then you run the risk of him turning aggressive after he hits puberty. You want them to be willing to eat from your hand and to approach you, but you don't want to make them into pets.

What happens with too much handling is that they get imprinted on people and they decide that you are the same species as they are. (Or maybe vice versa ... who really knows what they're thinking?)
But, they only have a limited number of ways to respond to other chickens: You are either a potential mate or a potential rival. If they really "like" you then they will try to treat you as a mate. If you don't react like a proper hen according to chicken standards then you become a rival. 
Your goal with roosters is to appear as a non-threatening creature who is a useful food source, but not a strange type of chicken.

Hens are different - you can spoil them completely rotten and they will never become mean, although some of them can be very protective of their nests or babies if they become mothers. 
'Ya can't really blame them for that, though. It's their job.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Greybird said:


> If you want a tame rooster it's better not to handle them very much when they are little chicks. If you do, then you run the risk of him turning aggressive after he hits puberty. You want them to be willing to eat from your hand and to approach you, but you don't want to make them into pets.
> 
> What happens with too much handling is that they get imprinted on people and they decide that you are the same species as they are. (Or maybe vice versa ... who really knows what they're thinking?)
> But, they only have a limited number of ways to respond to other chickens: You are either a potential mate or a potential rival. If they really "like" you then they will try to treat you as a mate. If you don't react like a proper hen according to chicken standards then you become a rival.
> ...


I've never thought about it that way. We had 3 silkie/sizzle chicks that were all played with since they were little chicks. Of course they all ended up being roosters. I got them because I heard how docile they were but we got rid of all of them because they attacked the kids. I now have 4 araucana roosters and I've never had a problem with them. They weren't handled nearly as much. They'll eat out of your hand but stay just beyond your reach. They are not friendly but the are great flock proctors and they babysit the chicks when the hens are eating.

Also, my goats and chicken do fine together. I spoke to a vet about it and her main concern was the goats gorging on chicken feed. We goat proofed the chicken coop and only feed them in there. The goat's hay is kept in a hay feeder off the ground so the chicken don't mess with it.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

I have had goats and chickens for a while, as others have said I would give them their own space. They used to be together in one large pen, yes the chickens pooped everywhere but it was mostly wooded no grass and the goats never became sick from them. Never lost a hen when they were in together as one of my goats actively chased off dogs/cats/small predators. However, one of my goats stepped on an killed a hen that liked to lay her eggs in their goat hut :{ Some of my more adventurous hens still occasionally go in the goat area and I appreciate the bug control but I'd rather they stay separate now. 
I've had over a dozen roosters of many breeds that were all raised from chicks, only ONE ever attacked anyone the rest were docile and friendly, perhaps having multiple roosters at a time made them less cocky and domineering, as a teen I carried my favorites around on a regular basis and sometimes brought them in the house. I love rooster personalities and would always keep a few in my flock. But do you NEED them? No I just prefer them a and feel they are a bit safer when free ranging


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

It can all depend on the size of your pen. I have chickens in with my goats and they are doing fine.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I got 10 chicks on February 20th. They're an assortment of Barred Rocks, Buff Orpingtons and Rhode Island Reds.  I'm still waiting to see how many hens I'll have, and how many roosters. You can see them here!


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

chickens can very easily give your goats parasites


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

HeavenViewRanch said:


> chickens can very easily give your goats parasites


Okay. I may move the coop outside the goat area then. Thank you!


----------

